# Will Pink.ca sell next?



## MapleDots__ (Nov 6, 2020)

When I look at my webstats I notice a  fair bit of traffic from Victoria's Secret.


Pink.com was just acquired by them:
https://www.jamesnames.com/2020/11/pink-com-acquired-by-markmonitor-on-behalf-of-l-brands/

*
That leaves me wondering about the possibility for a Canadian presence.
*
They are currently operating at:

https://www.victoriassecret.com/ca/pink - for Canada

https://www.victoriassecret.com/pink - for USA


Yours truly owns pink.ca


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 6, 2020)

I was negotiating with the owner of pink.com before the sale and bowed out at 1 million USD.

https://www.namepros.com/threads/pink-com-acquired-by-markmonitor-on-behalf-of-l-brands.1215231/


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 6, 2020)

Here is a bit of my conversation with the owner of the domain.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 6, 2020)

Here is a bit of my conversation with the broker


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 16, 2020)

Personally I think Victoria Secret and Victoria Secret Pink are both going away.

I think they will rebrand as pink and for the first little while they will add a small tagline "by Victoria's Secret" and eventually that will be dropped.

They have already announce closures and having Victoria Secret and Victoria Secret Pink was redundant.

They have started, this is from their website.


----------



## Nafti (Nov 16, 2020)

I believe there is a good reason they purchased the .com. I think what you mentioned above is right. Just the name pink has been associated with them for a while now so if only makes sense they would make the switch. You may soon be getting more interest in that one.  Have you had many inquiries in the past?


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 16, 2020)

Nafti said:
			
		

> I believe there is a good reason they purchased the .com. I think what you mentioned above is right. Just the name pink has been associated with them for a while now so if only makes sense they would make the switch. You may soon be getting more interest in that one.  Have you had many inquiries in the past?



Had a broker contact me the other day, I cannot discuss but we are in negotiations as we speak.
I don't know who the end user is so I am not over eager to deal with the broker at the moment.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 19, 2020)

I took this quote from a different topic because it makes more sense to answer it here:



			
				domains said:
			
		

> Here is another possible end user for pink.ca and works in with the timing of brokers contacting you.
> 
> https://hotstocksreview.com/perimet...MIqO__2Z-P7QIV9TWtBh2a7ggnEAEYASAAEgLGdfD_BwE




Now I understand why numerous brokers have been in touch over the last couple of weeks.

Quite honestly they are all wasting time because I have no plans to sell the domain. My intention is to hang on to it and give it to my son when he grows up. That is the plan for a lot of my domains.

Like Rick Schwartz always says.... the power is in saying no.

It would take an offer of about 2.5 million for me to part with that domain. I intend on single handedly having the biggest .ca sale in history. If not, so what, I can wait, my son is young yet.


----------



## domains (Nov 19, 2020)

I think I meant to post it here because I remember reading this thread, but couldn't find my way back here.  there are a few places where pink.ca is mentioned in the forum.

anyway, interesting that that company is using PINK for their ticker symbol, didn't see that they have a product or service named pink, but regardless they are using the word for promoting their company in the stock market.


----------

